# Service needed for Truma boiler



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

My boiler has totally given up the ghost when trying to use mains electric.

So I think it's time for a service.

We live in South Wales but can travell any where within reason, so are looking for a recomended service center, or should I just go to the main agents.

thanks

Bryan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The Truma web site lists agents, maybe one near you.

peedee


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Pee Dee, but I was actually looking for a recommendation, last time I went to a 'dealer' they refused to repair it under guarantee.

Bryan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Can't help you there but looks like you have plenty of choice around Swansea.

peedee


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

What kind of boiler? Does it work on gas? The element has a thermal cutout - try it again! The elements are easy to come by and replace! >>TRUMA SPARES<<
>>ULTRASTORE DIAGRAM<<


----------



## bodgerco (May 23, 2005)

You could try South Hereford Garages. They have a service centre in the Forest of Dean near the village of Sling. They are very good at the Truma Combi type boilers although they have limited experience on the new 4E/6E range.

You dont say what the problem is. Have you checked the mains fuse?

Roy


----------

